# multiplayer d2



## kanaru (8. Mai 2010)

hallo ich und mein freund haben da ein problen wir kauften uns beide heute d2 und wollen es online spielen leider kommt immer wen wir ip game machen keine verbindung oder open battle.net einklinken fehlgeschlagen woran kann das liegen ? hoffe auf antwort


----------



## Siraton (11. Mai 2010)

Wenn Ihr beide Online spielen wollt benötigt Ihr die aktuellste Version von Diablo II.
Das heißt allerdings nicht, dass Ihr auch Die Erweiterung braucht.

http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=en_US&articleId=20758
(Hier gehts um die Patches zu Diablo II und LoD)

MfG


----------



## Kersyl (11. Mai 2010)

Liegt auch manchmal an dem netten Herrn Firewall/antivirus guard.
Beides aus machen, bei nem TCP/IP game...bei online isses egal.^^


Sonst neusten patch holen, link wurde schon gepostet.^^


----------

